# Brand New 372XP Old School Non Strato Chainsaws For Sale



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2013)

That's right. We can build em. Who wants one?


----------



## Rounder (Mar 25, 2013)

51.4?


----------



## Stihl n Wood (Mar 25, 2013)

Are you using the xt chassis and putting OEM 372 topends and carbs?? Awesome though!!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2013)

Rounder said:


> 51.4?



Either way. 51.4 or 50mm



Stihl n Wood said:


> Are you using the xt chassis and putting OEM 372 topends and carbs?? Awesome though!!



More than that. Every part will be changed. Top cover, muffler heat shield, carb, boot, choke lever........all new OEM parts. Anyway you want it....with heated handles, full wrap, flush cut, etc. 

I'll be offering them for sale on eBay soon.


----------



## tgerloff92 (Mar 25, 2013)

How much?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2013)

tgerloff92 said:


> How much?



The price isn't firm yet. 1400.00 or so.......with b&c.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 25, 2013)

XPW Fan Club.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> XPW Fan Club.



I can do these with 375XP recoil tags too.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 25, 2013)

*hi jason!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 25, 2013)

*Wassup Nik!!!!*


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 25, 2013)

just livin' the dream!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 25, 2013)

Same here buddeh, same here. Or maybe I'm dreaming the live - can never tell. 


You gonna kidnap Brad and Andre and head on over to Hedgefest on April 6th....?? :wink2:


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 25, 2013)

The boss says I gotta leave 4/6 open


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 25, 2013)

and by boss I don't mean the guy I work for.


----------



## young (Mar 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The price isn't firm yet. *1400.00* or so.......with b&c.



pesos?:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2013)

young said:


> pesos?:msp_ohmy:



Not really.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 25, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> and by boss I don't mean the guy I work for.



Whoever has the biggest breasts in a relationship is usually in charge.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 25, 2013)

wisdom.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 25, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> and by boss I don't mean the guy I work for.




Oh, well no biggie there. 

Tell her WoodChuck'r said it's okay. 


I'll see ya on the 6th buddeh.


----------



## mtrees (Mar 25, 2013)

Swap me one!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2013)

mtrees said:


> Swap me one!!!!!



I can't afford one for myself.


----------



## mtrees (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I can't afford one for myself.



Is this for real????


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 25, 2013)

RiverRat2 said:


> Is this for real????



Is this just fantasy?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2013)

RiverRat2 said:


> Is this for real????



Yep


----------



## young (Mar 25, 2013)

got to pay the big bucks for discontinued saws.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2013)

young said:


> got to pay the big bucks for discontinued saws.



They'll sell on ebay.....


----------



## moody (Mar 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> They'll sell on ebay.....



Duck tape on the handle bars and you can charge $2000 and call them a hot rod.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> They'll sell on ebay.....



You'll need some roadbike grip tape for the handlebars and high-heat blaze orange paint for the mufflers.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> You'll need some roadbike grip tape for the handlebars and high-heat blaze orange paint for the mufflers.



I figure I'll offer some with a woods port.

I really wanted to see what you fellers thought of the idea.....


----------



## Mo. Jim (Mar 25, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> The boss says I gotta leave 4/6 open



Bummer


----------



## moody (Mar 25, 2013)

I think with A/T and M Tronic settling in and the phasing out of the 372's and other great saws it's a viable option. I think your best bet is to make a package with a woods port. These saws will always have a demand I'm not sure how high of one, but where theres supply and theres demand the supplier always sets the price. If they want it bad enough people will pay.


----------



## MnSam (Mar 25, 2013)

And here I thought I was getting close to having enough $ gathered up to send you my used ugly 372XP Old School Non Strato Chainsaw for tweeking.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

With MS200Ts bringing over a grand.......this should fly.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I figure I'll offer some with a woods port.
> 
> I really wanted to see what you fellers thought of the idea.....



Go for it,,, I have 2 NIB/NOS XPW's 75cc 2009 vintage I wonder what they are worth???


----------



## huskydude (Mar 26, 2013)

I would never pay that. I'd rather have the new XT. And save 600 dollars.


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 26, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> You'll need some roadbike grip tape for the handlebars and high-heat blaze orange paint for the mufflers.



Don't forget that they will need ceramic bearings and some gasket in a tube.

Later
Dan


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

huskydude said:


> I would never pay that. I'd rather have the new XT. And save 600 dollars.



I understand completely.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 26, 2013)

huskydude said:


> I would never pay that. I'd rather have the new XT. And save 600 dollars.





Well go get ya one Cuz!!!!! I'm pickin up what you're layin down!!!! tha gun totin monkey said he was gonna target tha bay to peddle em but I'm bettin he just might cut you a deal and stuff!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a mint ported old school 372XP that I would let go for the Aussie RRP


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 26, 2013)

This idea may just work


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 26, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Whoever has the biggest breasts in a relationship is usually in charge.




Damn JJ, I think that goes for all the gay couples I know too ! 


JJ's relationship rule ?


----------



## richard t (Mar 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> With MS200Ts bringing over a grand.......this should fly.



Well how much would you charge to fix two MS 200Ts both need helicoils in the jug and maybe a carb rebulid ?


----------



## Mike from Maine (Mar 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The price isn't firm yet. 1400.00 or so.......with b&c.



Does that come with like a pie of the month lifetime subscription?

(new here first pie reference, hope it wasn't out of line)


----------



## angelo c (Mar 26, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Whoever has the biggest breasts in a relationship is usually in charge.



I like breasts.....








.....and chocolate.


----------



## angelo c (Mar 26, 2013)

Mike from Maine said:


> Does that come with like a pie of the month lifetime subscription?
> 
> (new here first pie reference, hope it wasn't out of line)



Nice work Mike....you're gonna fit right in around here.....pull up a chair and a beer and stay awhile. 

Pie rep commin at 'cha.


----------



## excess650 (Mar 26, 2013)

angelo c said:


> i like breasts.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bacon!


----------



## angelo c (Mar 26, 2013)

excess650 said:


> bacon!



Nice fix excess....!!!


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 26, 2013)

It should come with a bacon apple pie and it will sell like hotcakes err pie:yoyo:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

richard t said:


> Well how much would you charge to fix two MS 200Ts both need helicoils in the jug and maybe a carb rebulid ?



The 200T rarely needs a carb rebuild. Normally they get a new carb when we work on em. Without seeing the saws it would be impossible to give you a price.....but we are reasonable on repair work. 



Mike from Maine said:


> Does that come with like a pie of the month lifetime subscription?
> 
> (new here first pie reference, hope it wasn't out of line)



I like pie ya know......but a *lifetime* subscription? 



mdavlee said:


> It should come with a bacon apple pie and it will sell like hotcakes err pie:yoyo:



I could do one pie.......I reckon. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I figure I'll offer some with a woods port.
> 
> I really wanted to see what you fellers thought of the idea.....



I like the idea of a new Mastermooberized 372XPW...


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> I like the idea of a new Mastermooberized 372XPW...



Like this?


----------



## cowroy (Mar 26, 2013)

I would definitely do some inventory shiftin fer a new moobed xpw.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 26, 2013)

you forgot the horse shoe file marks on the base :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

OK.....move along.....nothing to see here. :msp_wink:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Mar 26, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> you forgot the horse shoe file marks on the base :msp_wink:



That's not rasp marks, that's 20 grit sand paper on the the cylinder base.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> That's not rasp marks, that's 20 grit sand paper on the the cylinder base.


----------



## DSS (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, bacon,and/or breasts are never out of line. 


Ever.


----------



## DSS (Mar 26, 2013)

tdi-rick said:


> Damn JJ, I think that goes for all the gay couples I know too !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




JJ is da man for info on alternative lifestyles. Believe it.


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 26, 2013)

i would buy 1 but i already have 1:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: + after writing that check last night all i have is lint in my pocket


----------



## Trailtrimmer (Mar 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> With MS200Ts bringing over a grand.......this should fly.



I agree, there is probably a small market of folks that will trip over themselves getting to one. Small being the key word.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Like this?



That's purty.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2013)

How much is a new 365XT now?


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 26, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> How much is a new 365XT now?



List price at the local dealer with a 32" bar is $660. I'll bet I could get one for under 6 bills.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> List price at the local dealer with a 32" bar is $660. I'll bet I could get one for under 6 bills.



I last priced one a year ago, and I knew they had gone up since then.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The price isn't firm yet. 1400.00 or so.......with b&c.



Is that with or without porting?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Is that with or without porting?



Without. But that would cover all options like heated handles and/or full wrap models. Also we would start with a 372XT rather than a 365. 

Remember that the top cover, brake handle, carb, top end, choke, air filter adapter, etc must be changed. The XT parts ain't bringing much for resale either. 

I doubt anyone here would be interested but on feebay.......maybe.

I'm just kicking the idea around at this point.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Remember that the top cover, brake handle, carb, top end, choke, air filter adapter, etc must be changed. The XT parts ain't bringing much for resale either.



One problem also is that the XP parts new at a dealer are a lot more expensive than the XT parts are new. For example, an XP brake handle right now is $26 list and the XT brake handle is $15.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 26, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Is this just fantasy?



It sucks being old, I went straight to Aldo Nova on that one... Dude! I was WAAAYYY OFF!!!


----------



## excess650 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Without. But that would cover all options like heated handles and/or full wrap models. Also we would start with a 372XT rather than a 365.
> 
> Remember that the top cover, brake handle, carb, top end, choke, air filter adapter, etc must be changed. The XT parts ain't bringing much for resale either.
> 
> ...



You may sell a few, but not likely here. I sold my 2007, never in wood 372xp with 20" WP bar last week to a member here, and that was after my listing had expired. It was the only bite I got, and I had it priced at the low end of what new XTs are on ebay.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 26, 2013)

i dont know much about the huskies ,are the strato 372 under powered compared to older ones ?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

excess650 said:


> You may sell a few, but not likely here. I sold my 2007, never in wood 372xp with 20" WP bar last week to a member here, and that was after my listing had expired. It was the only bite I got, and I had it priced at the low end of what new XTs are on ebay.



I figure this might help. 






Maybe.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> i dont know much about the huskies ,are the strato 372 under powered compared to older ones ?



Not to me. Some guys just want the old school version.


----------



## DSS (Mar 26, 2013)

No, we ain't gonna buy too many, but I think he's just looking for feedback. We're cheap bastards here, building saws out of buckets full of parts. Lord knows what they might bring on ebay. I don't know about the ported ones. The general population might be a little shy of a port job from someone they don't know. Randy does great work but he's not really famous outside our small community. Plus he's too tidy. You have to shave the base with a fiskars to bring the big bucks.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Not to me. Some guys just want the old school version.



like this ? View attachment 286917
View attachment 286918



this saw sold for a little over half on e-bay of what you need to get out of the ones you are building ,just for comparison #s 

doesn't hurt to throw one together and see how it goes ,i know the fallers in bc across the water from here love that saw


----------



## excess650 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I figure this might help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see your $1400 *with MM sticker* 372XPWH and go buy a 390XP for $400 less, add a full wrap for another $100 and still have $300 left. If its that cold that gloves aren't enough, I'm not cuttin"!!!!!...just sayin',.....pie......bacon....and stuff. :censored:it, if its that cold I'll sit by the stove, eat pie/bacon, drink coffee/beer, and be warm!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

excess650 said:


> I see your $1400 *with MM sticker* 372XPWH and go buy a 390XP for $400 less, add a full wrap for another $100 and still have $300 left. If its that cold that gloves aren't enough, I'm not cuttin"!!!!!...just sayin',.....pie......bacon....and stuff. :censored:it, if its that cold I'll sit by the stove, eat pie/bacon, drink coffee/beer, and be warm!:msp_w00t:



Noted....... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 26, 2013)

$1400 is too close to 661 money for me to bite. (Im hoping $1400 will get me close to a 661)


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

Buncha cheap bastards. 


:boss:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 26, 2013)

excess650 said:


> I see your $1400 *with MM sticker* 372XPWH and go buy a 390XP for $400 less, add a full wrap for another $100 and still have $300 left. If its that cold that gloves aren't enough, I'm not cuttin"!!!!!...just sayin',.....pie......bacon....and stuff. :censored:it, if its that cold I'll sit by the stove, eat pie/bacon, drink coffee/beer, and be warm!:msp_w00t:



saws don't come with wraps there ? you can get with or without here


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 26, 2013)

I think a fella could sell a few of the XPWs pretty easy maybe. The XPW name seems to make them worth a little more....not sure that much though.

Im a 50mm 372xp non strato fan myself, but I believe the 372s hype is about to settle down with the new Autotune/M-tronic Huskys and Stihls that's available..... and also the 461 Stihl that is a damn good runner with a beefier bottom end than a 372.......and the future 70cc Autotune husky that's coming. 372 fleebay prices have dropped a bit in the last little while too. I'll always have my stock old skool 372 though :msp_wub:.


----------



## excess650 (Mar 26, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> $1400 is too close to 661 money for me to bite. (Im hoping $1400 will get me close to a 661)



Its still $300 more than I would have to pay for a 395xp. I DO understand that there are folks who might have to have one JUST TO HAVE ONE.


----------



## excess650 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Buncha cheap bastards.
> 
> 
> :boss:



just pointin' out the reality, but hey, knock yerself out and build a dozen....


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

excess650 said:


> just pointin' out the reality, but hey, knock yerself out and build a dozen....



Can I set you on fire? :msp_wink:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 26, 2013)

excess650 said:


> Its still $300 more than I would have to pay for a 395xp. I DO understand that there are folks who might have to have one JUST TO HAVE ONE.



most of the cutters around here prefer 75cc saw when they have to pack it around for 6 -8 hours


----------



## excess650 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Can I set you on fire? :msp_wink:



only if you cover me with chocolate first:msp_wink:


----------



## young (Mar 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Buncha cheap bastards.
> 
> 
> :boss:



yup.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

excess650 said:


> only if you cover me with chocolate first:msp_wink:



:msp_wub:


----------



## TK (Mar 26, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I last priced one a year ago, and I knew they had gone up since then.



I may or may not have some pre-price-hike 365xt's laying around..... :wink2:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2013)

TK said:


> I may or may not have some pre-price-hike 365xt's laying around..... :wink2:



It would make more sense to me to start with a 365, since it's not original and doesn't match the model plate anyway. JMHO. I did this converstion once, on a 372XT. I had to replace the topend, and the owner decided to have me swap it over. A new topend, all new carb and intake parts, and new plastic will set you back about $500!

Why not make a new model plate for these custom built saws?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> It would make more sense to me to start with a 365, since it's not original and doesn't match the model plate anyway. JMHO. I did this converstion once, on a 372XT. I had to replace the topend, and the owner decided to have me swap it over. A new topend, all new carb and intake parts, and new plastic will set you back about $500!
> 
> Why not make a new model plate for these custom built saws?



The 365 doesn't cover heated models. That and the name plate on a 372XT still says 372XP. I would start with the 365 but the recoil tag and engine tag don't have the 372XP moniker. 

I don't know if this would fly or not.....it has made a fun thread though.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2013)

If you build it.....they *might *come


----------



## excess650 (Mar 26, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> If you build it.....they *might *come



somebody might....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 26, 2013)

how much money do ya got and how fast do you wanna go :msp_biggrin:


----------



## TK (Mar 26, 2013)

I think any idea about chainsaws is cool and deserves a shot


----------



## mad murdock (Mar 26, 2013)

I think that if you had an option tofurnish them as a McVarna SP372XPW sporting a yellow and black color scheme, you might just sell a boat load of them! I would even be game


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

mad murdock said:


> I think that if you had an option tofurnish them as a McVarna SP372XPW sporting a yellow and black color scheme, you might just sell a boat load of them! I would even be game



I got this spray can of yeller paint and stuff.


----------



## mtrees (Mar 26, 2013)

TK said:


> I think any idea about chainsaws is cool and deserves a shot



I just think the chimp's coooool!!:jester:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 26, 2013)

*I know right????*



Mastermind said:


> The 365 doesn't cover heated models. That and the name plate on a 372XT still says 372XP. I would start with the 365 but the recoil tag and engine tag don't have the 372XP moniker.
> 
> I don't know if this would fly or not.....it has made a fun thread though.




You can say that again!!!!otstir:


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey Randy;

I had an idea like yours once and made a small fortune.

Only problem was I had a large fortune before I had the idea!

Best of Luck
Uncle Muff


----------



## Showme (Mar 26, 2013)

Will they come with a Mastermind t-shirt?


----------



## TK (Mar 26, 2013)

For purposes of $ you could offer the 365xt as the starting base (other than the tag I know) and for G models they'd just get a _tad_ pricier.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 26, 2013)

DSS said:


> We're cheap bastards here, building saws out of buckets full of parts. Lord knows what they might bring on ebay. I don't know about the ported ones. The general population might be a little shy of a port job from someone they don't know. *Randy does great work but he's not really famous outside our small community. Plus he's too tidy. You have to shave the base with wiskers to bring the big bucks*.



As long as you don't start talking about grinding stumps and stuff this tread will be OK In Before LOCK!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

TK said:


> For purposes of $ you could offer the 365xt as the starting base (other than the tag I know) and for G models they'd just get a _tad_ pricier.



I think that would be the best move. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey Uncle Muff!!!!!!!!!!!

Kiss it!


----------



## DSS (Mar 26, 2013)

RiverRat2 said:


> As long as you don't start talking about grinding stumps and stuff this tread will be OK In Before LOCK!!!!!!




No stump stuff unless Stihl Sawing shows up. Heh heh.


----------



## tpope (Mar 26, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> It would make more sense to me to start with a 365, since it's not original and doesn't match the model plate anyway. JMHO. I did this converstion once, on a 372XT. I had to replace the topend, and the owner decided to have me swap it over. A new topend, all new carb and intake parts, and new plastic will set you back about $500!
> 
> Why not make a new model plate for these custom built saws?



Nice. You need someone to make those with a laser? Maybe add a barcode?


----------



## excess650 (Mar 26, 2013)

tpope said:


> Nice. You need someone to make those with a laser? Maybe add a barcode?



MUCHnicer than a :censored: sticker.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 26, 2013)

blsnelling;4238492
Why not make a new model plate for these custom built saws?:)
[IMG said:


> http://photo.blsnelling.com/Chainsaws/372XP/i-gMLMBHP/0/M/IMG_6800-M.jpg[/IMG]





tpope said:


> Nice. You need someone to make those with a laser? Maybe add a barcode?



Wood somebody here please tell me why Randy wood make a metal plate with bar-code that says "snellerized" .and put it on his saws ?

:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Wood somebody here please tell me why Randy wood make a metal plate with bar-code that says "snellerized" .and put it on his saws ?
> 
> :msp_sneaky:



Yeah!

Why would he? :cool2:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2013)

tpope said:


> Nice. You need someone to make those with a laser? Maybe add a barcode?



You mean my dog tag from the pet store isn't good enough, lol


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> You mean my dog tag from the pet store isn't good enough, lol



All kidding aside. It's a damn good idea.


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 26, 2013)

I would buy a 372xt topend if you make a few conversions. Seems most of the guys around here like the older 372's, but at $1,400, I don't think they like them that much. I can buy a 372xt for $729 locally, so practically half the money.

Ebay is a wild place though.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

epicklein22 said:


> I would buy a 372xt topend if you make a few conversions. Seems most of the guys around here like the older 372's, but at $1,400, I don't think they like them that much. I can buy a 372xt for $729 locally, so practically half the money.
> 
> Ebay is a wild place though.



If you need a XT top end I have new ones......


----------



## TK (Mar 26, 2013)

Hmmmmm...... there would be a lot of brand new 372XT conversion kits floating around after all this.......


----------



## excess650 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Why would he? :cool2:



Its a professional touch, attention to detail that sure beats the :censored: out of a banana peel in the air cleaner. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

excess650 said:


> Its a professional touch, attention to detail that sure beats the :censored: out of a banana peel in the air cleaner. :hmm3grin2orange:



I resemble that remark.


----------



## young (Mar 26, 2013)

excess650 said:


> Its a professional touch, attention to detail that sure beats the :censored: out of a banana peel in the air cleaner. :hmm3grin2orange:



banana peel, thats better then having doodoo all over the handle. use some paper next time your stoopid chimp


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 26, 2013)

excess650 said:


> Its a professional touch, attention to detail that sure beats the :censored: out of a banana peel in the air cleaner. :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey Brad:
I talked with Saw Troll, and he stated the extra weight of that tag screws up his power to weight guidelines.
:msp_smile:


----------



## Trailtrimmer (Mar 26, 2013)

What can you sell off the new XT parts for afterwards? The piston/cylinder has to be worth $200 or so, you can drop the sale price and still clear some profit.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

Trailtrimmer said:


> What can you sell off the new XT parts for afterwards? The piston/cylinder has to be worth $200 or so, you can drop the sale price and still clear some profit.



*If* you can sell it. Most guys want to stick the XPW top end on em.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> *If* you can sell it. Most guys want to stick the XPW top end on em.



Do the XT top ends make decent runners Randy?


----------



## TK (Mar 26, 2013)

Honestly I think for a guy looking for a stock top end, the XT is a better choice than the XPW. Better fuel economy and I would say the same or more power. Now, throw porting into the mix and it's a different story, but stock for stock I would go XT personally.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Do the XT top ends make decent runners Randy?



Damn straight they do. Getting people to see that is the problem. :msp_wink:



TK said:


> Honestly I think for a guy looking for a stock top end, the XT is a better choice than the XPW. Better fuel economy and I would say the same or more power. Now, throw porting into the mix and it's a different story, but stock for stock I would go XT personally.



Even ported I'm a fan of the XT.

I've got one customer running a 32" on his. They make #### loads of torque.


----------



## TK (Mar 26, 2013)

Why you gotta make me want? I'm gonna have to throw a YOU SUCK up in this hizzle LOL


----------



## angelo c (Mar 26, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Hey Brad:
> I talked with Saw Troll, and he stated the extra weight of that tag screws up his sideways balance guidelines.
> :msp_smile:



All fixed up ....i called him too.


----------



## tpope (Mar 26, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Wood somebody here please tell me why Randy wood make a metal plate with bar-code that says "snellerized" .and put it on his saws ?
> 
> :msp_sneaky:



Randy wood not make them... however others might see a way to make them for anyone that wishes to decorate their saws with unique signage...


----------



## tpope (Mar 26, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> You mean my dog tag from the pet store isn't good enough, lol



Maybe it'll pull $1400 on fleabay... Looks much better done professionally.. Means barcode the info too.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 27, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> If you need a XT top end I have new ones......



Have you tried selling those on ebay yet ?

If you set up a store dont have to pay listing feestill they sell


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 27, 2013)

So are these gonna be the old school 71cc version not the 70.7cc or are they going to be the XPW 75cc version? Cuz if they are the 71cc version they are selling them on ebay for 750 to 850...... I even emailed them and asked of it was the 71 and not the 70.7 and they said yes..... Or is their something Im missing here cuz $1400.00 is nuckin futz..... JMHO........


----------



## TK (Mar 27, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> So are these gonna be the old school 71cc version not the 70.7cc or are they going to be the XPW 75cc version? Cuz if they are the 71cc version they are selling them on ebay for 750 to 850...... I even emailed them and asked of it was the 71 and not the 70.7 and they said yes..... Or is their something Im missing here cuz $1400.00 is nuckin futz..... JMHO........



The technical size of the 372, x-torq or not, is 70.7cc. The top covers all say 71cc regardless of model except perhaps the 75cc ones.


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 27, 2013)

TK said:


> The technical size of the 372, x-torq or not, is 70.7cc. The top covers all say 71cc regardless of model except perhaps the 75cc ones.



No two of my buddys have 372s that say 70.7 on the top covers and I have seen a bunch that say 70.7


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 27, 2013)

There are only two sizes of the traditional 372XP, 71cc and 75cc. Whether calling it 70.7 or 71, it's the same saw. Where are you seeing these for sale new? Post a link to the auction.


----------



## DSS (Mar 27, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> No two of my buddys have 372s that say 70.7 on the top covers and I have seen a bunch that say 70.7




You're arguing with a husky dealer.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 27, 2013)

DSS said:


> You're arguing with a husky dealer.



They're just as good to argue with as anyone else.


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 27, 2013)

epicklein22 said:


> I would buy a 372xt topend if you make a few conversions. Seems most of the guys around here like the older 372's, but at $1,400, I don't think they like them that much. I can buy a 372xt for $729 locally, so practically half the money.
> 
> Ebay is a wild place though.





Throw a 16" bar and carbide chain on there, add a big loop starter handle and call the "RESCUE SAWS"!
Fire departments from all over the country will flock to your [email protected]!


Mike


----------



## DSS (Mar 27, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> They're just as good to argue with as anyone else.




Except for maybe Tommy Hall...


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> They're just as good to argue with as anyone else.



Especially Tom. He likes it and stuff.


----------



## TK (Mar 27, 2013)

I like lots of things. Lots of stuff too. My favorite though is when you put the stuff and the thing together, I think I more than like that. 


What doesn't work (depending on whose version of does vs. doesn't we're playing with) is throwing a 71cc slug down a 75cc hallway if ya know what I mean. Neither party really get's what they're lookin for. And stuff.


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 27, 2013)

DSS said:


> You're arguing with a husky dealer.



Lol ya but I'm usually wrong when I argue.... but its fun.... yep I am wrong its the 365s that say 70.7 on em...my bad ill just keep my mouth shut now..... the guy that had them listed I can't find them now go figure... I was gonna buy one just to hqve an extra bummer....


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 27, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> Lol ya but I'm usually wrong when I argue.... but its fun.... yep I am wrong its the 365s that say 70.7 on em...my bad ill just keep my mouth shut now..... the guy that had them listed I can't find them now go figure... I was gonna buy one just to hqve an extra bummer....








Damn Boy!

If you don't have enough bummers already, you are certainly welcome to a bunch of mine!!!


Mike


----------



## nmurph (Mar 27, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> Lol ya but I'm usually wrong when I argue....but its fun.......




Sounds like arguing with the wife!!!


----------



## jthusky55 (Mar 27, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> So are these gonna be the old school 71cc version not the 70.7cc or are they going to be the XPW 75cc version? Cuz if they are the 71cc version they are selling them on ebay for 750 to 850...... I even emailed them and asked of it was the 71 and not the 70.7 and they said yes..... Or is their something Im missing here cuz $1400.00 is nuckin futz..... JMHO........



Ya you're right sounds a little pricey. I have some pre price hike 365XTs that i have been converting to 75cc XPWs and selling them for $850 here at my shop with 20" bars. I've been doing it for a few years now. I've got a surplus of west handles and spikes i can throw on too from some original XPWs i changed over.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2013)

jthusky55 said:


> Ya you're right sounds a little pricey. I have some pre price hike 365XTs that i have been converting to 75cc XPWs and selling them for $850 here at my shop with 20" bars. I've been doing it for a few years now. I've got a surplus of west handles and spikes i can throw on too from some original XPWs i changed over.



How much shipped to Tennessee?


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 27, 2013)

So for 1400. I would get a new 372xp.

Is that price with or without the little puffy XP logo on the top cover?

.


----------



## jthusky55 (Mar 27, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> How much shipped to Tennessee?



$880 would cover it all easy


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2013)

jthusky55 said:


> $880 would cover it all easy



And the proper top cover and brake handle?


----------



## TK (Mar 27, 2013)

Can you guys show a little enthusiasm for a new XPW? I mean, it's like a funeral in here and we're talking about brand new XPW's being worked out for sale!!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2013)

TK said:


> Can you guys show a little enthusiasm for a new XPW? I mean, it's like a funeral in here and we're talking about brand new XPW's being worked out for sale!!




Not to mention the effort that's being put in the lower the price by hundreds of dollars.


----------



## TK (Mar 27, 2013)

Pretty sure this is better than Geico mang :msp_w00t:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2013)

TK said:


> Pretty sure this is better than Geico mang :msp_w00t:



I've got 6 372/365 XP/XT/XPW variants on the bench right now.......I ain't playing ya know.


:confident:


----------



## TK (Mar 27, 2013)

Been meaning to ask you about your squish band ad in your sig. Most people have to go to the gym to cut their squish band, how do you do it for $40?? :msp_scared:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2013)

TK said:


> Been meaning to ask you about your squish band ad in your sig. Most people have to go to the gym to cut their squish band, how do you do it for $40?? :msp_scared:



It can get ugly......depending on their willingness to proceed..... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mad Professor (Mar 27, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That's right. We can build em. Who wants one?



I skipped to the end...

Randy, must be OEM prices too????


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 27, 2013)

SawTroll is going to have a hard time with this build date 40 years down the road.







.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2013)

Mad Professor said:


> I skipped to the end...
> 
> Randy, must be OEM prices too????



Everything about this is OEM. Bar and chain included......as I said the prices are being worked out. We are down several hundred already.


----------



## TK (Mar 27, 2013)

Instead of hundred you should say "hundo" - it just sounds cooler. Several hundo. How much? X hundo. Or maybe hunnits. Several hunnits.


----------



## REJ2 (Mar 27, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> SawTroll is going to have a hard time with this build date 40 years down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly, 40 years from now many of us will have trouble with a lot of things!! I'll be something like 95 myself:msp_ohmy:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 27, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Everything about this is OEM. Bar and chain included......as I said the prices are being worked out. We are down several hundred already.



Work it out, man, work it out! Me loves me some old school 372 Make it happen!


----------



## TK (Mar 27, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Work it out, man, work it out! Me loves me some old school 372 Make it happen!



It's kinda like that Nike phrase....


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 27, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## jthusky55 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> And the proper top cover and brake handle?



yup that would still cover it no problem


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

jthusky55 said:


> yup that would still cover it no problem



I'm afraid you're late......I got a couple for base models on the way already. 

It's looking like 1150.00 fully ported is our final price......at least until the pre-price increase 365s are gone. :cool2:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 28, 2013)

Now you're talkin'


----------



## jthusky55 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm afraid you're late......I got a couple for base models on the way already.
> 
> It's looking like 1150.00 fully ported is our final price......at least until the pre-price increase 365s are gone. :cool2:



No problem, good luck


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Now you're talkin'



That for a base model of course.......high top air filter, dual spikes, heated handles, bar and chain combos.....all that stuff drives em up. 

What this will cover is a new in the box 365XT with a 372 51.4mm 75cc ported top end. The top cover, chain brake handle, intake, carb, air filter elbow, choke lever, muffler heat shield, etc will all be replaced with new OEM 372XP parts. 

It will arrive blowing 180-185 psi and wanting something big and gnarly to cut. :msp_sneaky: 

Here's some pics of a 372XP*G* I just finished.












Muffler mods can be done several different ways.....this way is most effective.....but loud. :msp_smile:






This saw is a heated model. The carb heater was adapted to the new carb so everything works flawlessly.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

Get your drool on......


----------



## jthusky55 (Mar 28, 2013)

That's a XT brake paddle you have on there. No cheating now


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

jthusky55 said:


> That's a XT brake paddle you have on there. No cheating now



Good eye. 

That will have to be changed.......no short cuts.


----------



## TK (Mar 28, 2013)

I wish I could come up with cool ideas like this  

Maybe you really is a mastermind..... :msp_confused:


----------



## excess650 (Mar 28, 2013)

I did a MM like that on my 272xp. It WILL set bark on fire!:msp_scared:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

excess650 said:


> I did a MM like that on my 272xp. It WILL set bark on fire!:msp_scared:



It must cut real slow......:msp_sneaky:


----------



## TK (Mar 28, 2013)

Do you take requests on PSI numbers? I think I'd like to try a saw that has 188psi. Give or take a .25psi margin higher or lower.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 28, 2013)

can you cut price to 1k with meteor top ? or do they not do the 75cc one ?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

TK said:


> Do you take requests on PSI numbers? I think I'd like to try a saw that has 188psi. Give or take a .25psi margin higher or lower.



tl;dr :bang:



trx250r180 said:


> can you cut price to 1k with meteor top ? or do they not do the 75cc one ?



No. the Meteor top end is only 50.00 less.....and it's tougher to port. Plus it a 50mm top. 

I could do a 372BB for 100.00 less though.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 28, 2013)

just for some feedback on randys xpw ,i had one he made me from a older 2006 model 365 ,it was very strong and fast ,you end up with a very good runner with this package


----------



## excess650 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It must cut real slow......:msp_sneaky:


 I was trying to cut a 3' oak burl at the time and had a 24" burried and was dogged in. Its not like I was cutting cookies like some wannabe showoff. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

excess650 said:


> I was trying to cut a 3' oak burl at the time and had a 24" burried and was dogged in. Its not like I was cutting cookies like some wannabe showoff. :msp_sneaky:



Mmmmmmmmmm cookies. 

[video=youtube;LcoqzEPCeRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcoqzEPCeRU[/video]


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 28, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> It sucks being old, I went straight to Aldo Nova on that one... Dude! I was WAAAYYY OFF!!!



Going to a more rocking version is never way off. Its where I was, too.



Mastermind said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm cookies.
> 
> [video=youtube;LcoqzEPCeRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcoqzEPCeRU[/video]



Thats square, more like a brownie.

I'm waiting for pie, somebody mentioned pie.


----------



## DSS (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## DSS (Mar 28, 2013)

Take that.


----------



## excess650 (Mar 28, 2013)

I like ice cream...and apple pie. Hmmmm....apple pie float.:msp_confused:...probably better on deep dish apple pie.:cool2:


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 28, 2013)

DSS said:


> Take that.


----------



## excess650 (Mar 28, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


>



Jacob,
How many times do you have to be told to NOT spill the beans about Randy's favorite lingerie model(pole/lap dancer)? :msp_confused:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


>



Yeah......I threw up just a little in my mouth. Thanks JJ, you are a true and dear friend. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 28, 2013)

flour ?


----------



## DSS (Mar 28, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> flour ?




I'm thinking sawdust. Flour's expensive.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 28, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


>



If that beaches house ever caught on fire and she had to haul azz., she wood have to make 2 trips!

:msp_smile:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 28, 2013)

DSS said:


> I'm thinking sawdust. Flour's expensive.



add some yeast ,couple huevos ,and got some pie crust in the making :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> If that beaches house ever caught on fire and she had to haul azz., she wood have to make 2 trips!
> 
> :msp_smile:



Two ain't gonna do it uncle.


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 28, 2013)

excess650 said:


> Jacob,
> How many times do you have to be told to NOT spill the beans about Randy's favorite lingerie model(pole/lap dancer)? :msp_confused:



Pole dancing. Would that be a telephone pole? That may not be enough to handle the stress.

Later
Dan


----------



## husky01 (Mar 28, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


>



Mmmmmmm she my type.....






....... i like what I see


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

husky01 said:


> Mmmmmmm she my type.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a very sick man..........


----------



## husky01 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You're a very sick man..........



well i'v never dated a women with 8 breasts befor.... nah thats just rong


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 28, 2013)

Damn JJ.


----------



## TK (Mar 28, 2013)

And this thread at one point was so good. I've lost my appetite, couldn't take a bite of pie if I wanted to


----------



## garyischofield (Mar 28, 2013)

*that just aint right*



Jacob J. said:


>


Please offer a disclaimer before another post like that.To get a peek of that with no warning should be a trip to band camp.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## angelo c (Mar 28, 2013)

husky01 said:


> well i'v never dated a women with 8 breasts befor.... nah thats just rong



Did someone say "breasts???" 


....and chocolate maybe????? With a side of bacon pie....


----------



## excess650 (Mar 28, 2013)

angelo c said:


> Did someone say "breasts???"
> 
> 
> ....and chocolate maybe????? With a side of bacon pie....



lotsa bacon there....


----------



## husky01 (Mar 28, 2013)

angelo c said:


> Did someone say "breasts???"
> 
> 
> ....and chocolate maybe????? With a side of bacon pie....



yep, imagine if you wrapped her thighs in bacon, i would be like a double pork pie:msp_confused:


----------



## excess650 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah......I threw up just a little in my mouth. Thanks JJ, you are a true and dear friend. :msp_thumbup:




yeah, well at least he didn't show a picture of her butt






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 28, 2013)

sell any xpw's yet ?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> sell any xpw's yet ?



Naw......


----------



## Stihl n Wood (Mar 28, 2013)

Randy, I'd be interested in a 365xt p/c or 372. I have a 2011 372 in mint shape with a badly toasted top end.. its a saw that was given to me because the guy didn't want to dump money into it for OEM parts. Thanks kris..


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

Stihl n Wood said:


> Randy, I'd be interested in a 365xt p/c or 372. I have a 2011 372 in mint shape with a badly toasted top end.. its a saw that was given to me because the guy didn't want to dump money into it for OEM parts. Thanks kris..



PM scented. I've got a brandy new 372 xt top end for ya.


----------



## Itsme7 (Mar 28, 2013)

Are you converting non heated to heated handles? Difficult to do?


----------



## TK (Mar 28, 2013)

Non heated to heated is very expensive. It requires a new flywheel, wiring, stator, carb parts, tank handle heater element, and handlebar. I looked into it for my saw, I wish I waited and got a G model LOL


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

Itsme7 said:


> Are you converting non heated to heated handles? Difficult to do?



It's not difficult to do.....but if we are doing a heated saw we just start with a 372XPG.


----------



## Boleclimber (Mar 28, 2013)

excess650 said:


> I did a MM like that on my 272xp. It WILL set bark on fire!:msp_scared:





Mastermind said:


> It must cut real slow......:msp_sneaky:



I had a 372 muffler that I bought ported like that. The saw cuts very fast and would easily ignite dry bark. I ended up welding the open closed and making a side exhaust.

I haven't read through all the pages so excuse me if the following has been asked. What happens to the XT components? Do you keep them? Are the shipped with the saw?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

Boleclimber said:


> I had a 372 muffler that I bought ported like that. The saw cuts very fast and would easily ignite dry bark. I ended up welding the open closed and making a side exhaust.
> 
> I haven't read through all the pages so excuse me if the following has been asked. What happens to the XT components? Do you keep them? Are the shipped with the saw?



I've worked out a deal to get just the parts I need.....there are no leftovers. That's just one way to mod a muffler....I do em any way ya want em.


----------



## Boleclimber (Mar 28, 2013)

That explains the missing serial/part number tag. I had thought you were purchasing complete saws and swapping out components.


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 28, 2013)

Randy's probably thinking "If I can pull this #### off, I will buy Snellerized Saws and put Brad to work sharpening chains!" Or he might be thinking about pie. Sometimes hard to tell:msp_smile:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

Boleclimber said:


> That explains the missing serial/part number tag. I had thought you were purchasing complete saws and swapping out components.



That wasn't my saw........J Walkers I think. 

All the ones I'm selling have serial numbers and tags.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> Randy's probably thinking "If I can pull this #### off, I will buy Snellerized Saws and put Brad to work sharpening chains!" Or he might be thinking about pie. Sometimes hard to tell:msp_smile:



I do about 200 saws a year.....this is but a drop in the bucket. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Boleclimber (Mar 28, 2013)

That indicates the individual or company supplying you the cases are disassembling complete saws.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

Boleclimber said:


> That indicates the individual or company supplying you the cases are disassembling complete saws.



And stuff.


----------



## Boleclimber (Mar 28, 2013)

Thus it would be cheaper to buy a complete saw disassemble it at your facility and reconfigure it with the "old school technology". Then sell the xt material for customer maintenance/rebuilds. Based on advertised price, some one is acquiring about $300 (used price) at no cost to them.


----------



## DSS (Mar 28, 2013)

Boleclimber said:


> That indicates the individual or company supplying you the cases are disassembling complete saws.



The parts have to be coming from somewhere. 

So?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

Boleclimber said:


> Thus it would be cheaper to buy a complete saw disassemble it at your facility and reconfigure it with the "old school technology". Then sell the xt material for customer maintenance/rebuilds. Based on advertised price, some one is acquiring about $300 (used price) at no cost to them.



I've done it both ways.....I'm coming out better this way. I'm not concerned that someone else is making money from this......as a matter of fact I hope they do.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Boleclimber said:


> Thus it would be cheaper to buy a complete saw disassemble it at your facility and reconfigure it with the "old school technology". Then sell the xt material for customer maintenance/rebuilds. Based on advertised price, some one is acquiring about $300 (used price) at no cost to them.



I'm curious how you came to the conclusion that someone is getting $300 out of nowhere?


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've done it both ways.....I'm coming out better this way. I'm not concerned that someone else is making money from this......as a matter of fact I hope they do.



Sharing a piece of the pie:msp_smile:


----------



## Boleclimber (Mar 28, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I'm curious how you came to the conclusion that someone is getting $300 out of nowhere?



Advertised price of $1400 indicates the buyer is paying for an entire XT and XP parts. However the XT parts do not exist to the buyer. Therefore some one ended up with xt parts that can about $300.00 in "used" condition. In a husqvarna dealership situation those parts will bring significantly more.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

Boleclimber said:


> Advertised price of $1400 indicates the buyer is paying for an entire XT and XP parts. However the XT parts do not exist to the buyer. Therefore some one ended up with xt parts that can about $300.00 in "used" condition. In a husqvarna dealership situation those parts will bring significantly more.



You really should have read more. The price is down to around 1200.00 ported.


----------



## DSS (Mar 28, 2013)

Boleclimber said:


> Advertised price of $1400 indicates the buyer is paying for an entire XT and XP parts. However the XT parts do not exist to the buyer. Therefore some one ended up with xt parts that can about $300.00 in "used" condition. In a husqvarna dealership situation those parts will bring significantly more.




If you don't want to buy one, I'm quite sure you don't have to. 

Not to mention your numbers are wrong.


----------



## Boleclimber (Mar 28, 2013)

DSS said:


> If you don't want to buy one, I'm quite sure you don't have to.
> 
> Not to mention your numbers are wrong.



I used opening statement numbers. Clearly the number decreased over time. With my expertise I wouldn't buy such a saw in this manner. I would build my own.

I give Mastermind credit for creating a market for his skills and eventually setting the price at a competitive level given the amount of labor involved.


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I do about 200 sheep a year.....this is but a drop in the bucket. :hmm3grin2orange:



I never honestly figured you for the corporate raider sort! You're still getting my 385 when my "falling" (fence and shed destroying) season ends this fall!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> I never honestly figured you for the corporate raider sort! You're still getting my 385 when my "falling" (fence and shed destroying) season ends this fall!:msp_biggrin:



Goats struggle less.........just sayin. :taped:


----------



## DSS (Mar 28, 2013)

Boleclimber said:


> I used opening statement numbers. Clearly the number decreased over time. With my expertise I wouldn't buy such a saw in this manner. I would build my own.
> 
> 
> 
> I give Mastermind credit for creating a market for his skills and eventually setting the price at a competitive level given the amount of labor involved.




Thank you for the evening chuckle


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 28, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I'm curious how you came to the conclusion that someone is getting $300 out of nowhere?





Boleclimber said:


> Advertised price of $1400 indicates the buyer is paying for an entire XT and XP parts. However the XT parts do not exist to the buyer. Therefore some one ended up with xt parts that can about $300.00 in "used" condition. In a husqvarna dealership situation those parts will bring significantly more.



Where did it state that he was selling a complete saw plus another complete topend and associated bits? You seem to be implying that somehow a buyer is being cheated out of $300.



Boleclimber said:


> I used opening statement numbers. Clearly the number decreased over time. With my expertise I wouldn't buy such a saw in this manner. I would build my own.
> 
> I give Mastermind credit for creating a market for his skills and eventually setting the price at a competitive level given the amount of labor involved.



I would hope that you have more expertise in saw building than you do in reading and mathematics.


----------



## Boleclimber (Mar 28, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Where did it state that he was selling a complete saw plus another complete topend and associated bits? You seem to be implying that somehow a buyer is being cheated out of $300.
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope that you have more expertise in saw building than you do in reading and mathematics.



Out of respect to Mastermind I am not going to engage you on this debate.


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Mar 28, 2013)

With my expertise I would build a chainsaw that is powered by an arc reactor.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> With my expertise I would build a chainsaw that is powered by an arc reactor.



Would you keep the money from the extra parts?


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Mar 28, 2013)

Boleclimber said:


> Out of respect to Mastermind I am not going to engage you on this debate.



I wouldn't want to get my butt handed to me by a 'tarded polar bear either.

Just sayin'


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> With my expertise I would build a chainsaw that is powered by an arc reactor.



Does that run off of farts like Tom does?


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Mar 28, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Would you keep the money from the extra parts?



Out of respect for Tony Stark I'm not going to answer that question.


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Mar 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Does that run off of farts like Tom does?



Just the afterburners.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 28, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Would you keep the money from the extra parts?



If I was him, I'd keep about 40%.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> Out of respect for Tony Stark I'm not going to answer that question.



OK so why in the hell does Tony ####in Stark need a chainsaw with heated handles and a woods port? 

I'm so confused now. I need a hug. :msp_sad:


----------



## DSS (Mar 28, 2013)

Boleclimber said:


> Out of respect to Mastermind I am not going to engage you on this debate.




That's twice you made me laugh in one night. 

You're good.


----------



## Itsme7 (Mar 28, 2013)

TK said:


> Non heated to heated is very expensive. It requires a new flywheel, wiring, stator, carb parts, tank handle heater element, and handlebar. I looked into it for my saw, I wish I waited and got a G model LOL



Oh... lol yea that sounds a little pricy... ah well lol.


----------



## Boleclimber (Mar 28, 2013)

DSS said:


> That's twice you made me laugh in one night.
> 
> You're good.



Only a blind cow and gassed polar bear would understand.


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Mar 28, 2013)

mastermind said:


> ok so why in the hell does tony ####in stark need a chainsaw with heated handles and a woods port?
> 
> I'm so confused now. I need a hug. :msp_sad:



hth







View attachment 287356


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> hth
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Repped!


----------



## TK (Mar 29, 2013)

Are you only planning on 75cc versions or are 70.7cc versions on the drawing board as well?


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Goats struggle less.........just sayin. :taped:



Ask a kiwi.... They'll give you tips on how to make the sheep push back like they're enjoying it, even :msp_tongue:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 29, 2013)

TK said:


> Are you only planning on 75cc versions or are 70.7cc versions on the drawing board as well?



Personally I prefer the 50mm versions. I think the 51.4s will sell better though....


----------



## TK (Mar 29, 2013)

Are you preporting them or doin it as they are sold?


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 29, 2013)

TK said:


> Are you preporting them or doin it as they are sold?



It's reported that they are preported, per port request to the purported porter.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey Randy:

Do you have any left for sale?


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 29, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Hey Randy:
> 
> Do you have any left for sale?



The listing has been pulled!

Congrats Houdini....I mean Randy! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Goats struggle less.........just sayin. :taped:



Man public education failed me! Forty-odd years on the planet and I'm just learning this now? I even lived in TN for 6 years and had no idea! This is totally gonna change my weekends! Thanks Randy!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 29, 2013)

TK said:


> Are you preporting them or doin it as they are sold?



I try to keep a ported 51.4mm top end on hand.



Muffler Bearing said:


> Hey Randy:
> 
> Do you have any left for sale?



I have two left Uncle Muff.


----------



## StihlKiwi (Mar 29, 2013)

deepsouth said:


> Ask a kiwi.... They'll give you tips on how to make the sheep push back like they're enjoying it, even :msp_tongue:



So you can't even get the sheep to enjoy it huh? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I have two left Uncle Muff.



Sorry I need 3. 
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 29, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Sorry I need 3.
> :msp_rolleyes:



#######.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> #######.



TL;dr


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 29, 2013)

So if I was to run one of these done up saws and then a ported xt would I say man that was worth the extra dough? I dont own any x-torque saws, seems to be alot of people say they aren't as good/strong. I don't know, just askin.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 30, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> So if I was to run one of these done up saws and then a ported xt would I say man that was worth the extra dough? I dont own any x-torque saws, seems to be alot of people say they aren't as good/strong. I don't know, just askin.



Don't worry about it Andy.....these 372s I build are way more saw than a feller like you could handle. :msp_unsure:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Don't worry about it Andy.....these 372s I build are way more saw than a feller like you could handle. :msp_unsure:



Oh, I don't know... he handles an awful lot...:msp_wub:


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 30, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Oh, I don't know... he handles an awful lot...:msp_wub:



Pics?:jester:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 30, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> So if I was to run one of these done up saws and then a ported xt would I say man that was worth the extra dough? I dont own any x-torque saws, seems to be alot of people say they aren't as good/strong. I don't know, just askin.



Its kinda like a dodge........yes my 440 6 pack is old school and cool like a xpw,think of the strato a a hemi ram ,newer does the job but just not as cool under the hood as the 440


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Don't worry about it Andy.....these 372s I build are way more saw than a feller like you could handle. :msp_unsure:



If they are anything like my father-in-laws stihl ms170 I am sure I would be impressed.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 30, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> If they are anything like my father-in-laws stihl ms170 I am sure I would be impressed.



The MS170 is a formidable saw Andy.........how do you expect me to build anything that could even be on the same level? :msp_ohmy:

I'm out man......you stack the deck and stuff. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 30, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> If they are anything like my father-in-laws stihl ms170 I am sure I would be impressed.



That's just ghey


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 30, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Its kinda like a dodge........yes my 440 6 pack is old school and cool like a xpw,think of the strato a a hemi ram ,newer does the job but just not as cool under the hood as the 440



Finally someone explains it to me in terms I understand. I ran a chainsaw once.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 30, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> That's just ghey



And Vile......don't forget vile. :msp_mad:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The MS170 is a formidable saw Andy.........how do you expect me to build anything that could even be on the same level? :msp_ohmy:
> 
> I'm out man......you stack the deck and stuff. :msp_thumbdn:



Would you make a ms170 into a 017 for say $800? Thats what i'm talkin bout.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> And Vile......don't forget vile. :msp_mad:



I hear ya, I think Sarah just cut a squish band.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 30, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I hear ya, I think Sarah just cut a squish band.



That's it :angry2: I'm not the cat. You can't blame me for all your farts....


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 30, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Would you make a ms170 into a 017 for say $800? Thats what i'm talkin bout.



I could do that for you Andy. I like you that much. :msp_thumbup:



sarahdodgegeek said:


> That's it :angry2: I'm not the cat. You can't blame me for all your farts....



Sure he can........wanna bet? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 30, 2013)

View attachment 287505
it will be like cutting wood with this Andy


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 30, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> That's it :angry2: I'm not the cat. You can't blame me for all your farts....



Poor Gilbert.

Poor Sarah.

Attaboy, Andy.


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 30, 2013)

I like puffies!







.


----------



## Rounder (Mar 30, 2013)

View attachment 287648
View attachment 287649
View attachment 287650


Randy, you are an inspiration....I was due for a new small saw, so I dropped a bit of coin and put this together with a low hour 365 case. OEM all the way around, 51.4, and had it ported. Busy day.

Point being, for what I have into mine in terms of time and money (with quite a bit of used odds and ends I already had on hand), Randy is offering a damn fine deal.

Happy Easter - Sam


----------



## angelo c (Mar 31, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Oh, I don't know... he handles an awful lot...:msp_wub:



RRRRRReRrrrrrrr.....

Dont you mess with my man!!!!!!! 

Ill rip your eyes out you silly monkey man.

Nice work Sarah.


----------



## brokenbudget (Mar 31, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> View attachment 287505
> it will be like cutting wood with this Andy



lotsa revs, gulp fuel and not get anywhere?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 1, 2013)

brokenbudget said:


> lotsa revs, gulp fuel and not get anywhere?



yeah Husqvarnas are like that but i wasn't going to say anything :msp_wink:


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 1, 2013)

brokenbudget said:


> lotsa revs, gulp fuel and not get anywhere?





trx250r180 said:


> yeah Husqvarnas are like that but i wasn't going to say anything :msp_wink:





:beat_brick:


I'm starting to like this thread!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 7, 2013)

Holy crap these saws are nice. I was at the Missouri GTG this weekend and I received one of them for my up and coming 40th birthday. Thanks Randy and thanks also to my wife Sarah. I have wanted a 372xpw for a long time especially with heated handles. I will be using it quite a bit shortly as my wood cutting season will soon begin. I haven't had a chance to meet Randy yet but look forward to it sometime this fall at the Wigglesworth GTG. I just got home from a 10 hour drive from Missouri so I am spent but we will get some photos and videos of the saw in action up tommorrow. Thanks again Randy. I read this thread completely tonight and noticed mention of a free pie, is that offer still stand?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 7, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Holy crap these saws are nice. I was at the Missouri GTG this weekend and I received one of them for my up and coming 40th birthday. Thanks Randy and thanks also to my wife Sarah. I have wanted a 372xpw for a long time especially with heated handles. I will be using it quite a bit shortly as my wood cutting season will soon begin. I haven't had a chance to meet Randy yet but look forward to it sometime this fall at the Wigglesworth GTG. I just got home from a 10 hour drive from Missouri so I am spent but we will get some photos and videos of the saw in action up tommorrow. Thanks again Randy. I read this thread completely tonight and *noticed mention of a free pie*, is that offer still stand?



Anything for you and Sarah.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 7, 2013)

That reminds me. 

I've got two brand spanking new *375XP* chain saws for sale. 

1200.00 plus shipping *fully ported*.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That reminds me.
> 
> I've got two brand spanking new *375XP* chain saws for sale.
> 
> 1200.00 plus shipping *fully ported*.



I want one!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 7, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I want one!!!



Yours has heated handles.......not good enough huh? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 10, 2013)

I put a 28" bar on it yesterday and buried it in red oak. NICE!!! Plenty of power. Good job Randy. I just wish I needed more wood cut, I would have enjoyed running it for several hours but its so fast I was done in 15 minutes. I can't wait till its broke in. Thanks again Randy.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 10, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I put a 28" bar on it yesterday and buried it in red oak. NICE!!! Plenty of power. Good job Randy. I just wish I needed more wood cut, I would have enjoyed running it for several hours but its so fast I was done in 15 minutes. I can't wait till its broke in. Thanks again Randy.



Glad you like her Andy.

I've got two more of them to sell........non-heated though.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Apr 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yours has heated handles.......not good enough huh? :msp_ohmy:



We got a snow storm on the way... you might get to try those heated handles out yet


----------



## HuskStihl (Apr 11, 2013)

Randy, would you sell me one of the 375's for 140,000,000 reputation points, 20 lbs of pie, and 30 lbs of bacon?:biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 11, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> Randy, would you sell me one of the 375's for 140,000,000 reputation points, 20 lbs of pie, and 30 lbs of bacon?:biggrin:



*No*


----------



## HuskStihl (Apr 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> *No*



Rats. I couldn't really afford that much bacon anyway:msp_biggrin:


----------



## davebull (Jun 10, 2013)

*372 xt carb*



Mastermind said:


> That's right. We can build em. Who wants one?



G'day Randy,

I've just bought parts to upgrade my old stock 372xp I got a 52mm bb p/c kit and 372 xt carb which I've heard is larger than the old 372 carb, there is a few parts I've had to order to make it work, but I heard with one of these carbs there is a noticeable improvement in throttle response and extra fuel to cope with the bb kit. 
What are your thoughts on this? Or am I just wasting time and money?

Cheers Dave


----------



## davebull (Jun 10, 2013)

​


moody said:


> Duck tape on the handle bars and you can charge $2000 and call them a hot rod.



Haha, there's a guy in Australia selling a "hot rod" 372 with ported cylinder and handle wrap for $3000!!!!!! That's more than twice the price from the dealer, surely you don't get $1600 in mods


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 10, 2013)

davebull said:


> G'day Randy,
> 
> I've just bought parts to upgrade my old stock 372xp I got a 52mm bb p/c kit and 372 xt carb which I've heard is larger than the old 372 carb, there is a few parts I've had to order to make it work, but I heard with one of these carbs there is a noticeable improvement in throttle response and extra fuel to cope with the bb kit.
> What are your thoughts on this? Or am I just wasting time and money?
> ...




I like the XT carbs.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Jun 10, 2013)

davebull said:


> ​
> Haha, there's a guy in Australia selling a "hot rod" 372 with ported cylinder and handle wrap for $3000!!!!!! That's more than twice the price from the dealer, surely you don't get $1600 in mods


 Do a little digging on that guy,and i'll bet he is the same guy selling dirty saws on Ebay.
Someone posted a vidio yesterday on him.I belive moody posted it.A bit of a scam is the general thought on AS
Thomas


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 10, 2013)

I sell new ported 372XPWs for 1200.00


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jun 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I sell new ported 372XPWs for 1200.00



Yeah, I know. And it is sweet!!! I can vouch for these saws, I have one. Very strong saw.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I sell new ported 372XPWs for 1200.00






AND


You know who you are dealing with and where he lives!!!


Mike


----------



## TK (Jun 10, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> AND
> 
> 
> You know who you are dealing with and where he lives!!!
> ...



Are those positives or negatives? Supposed to be talkin the guy up here :msp_scared:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 10, 2013)

TK said:


> Are those positives or negatives? Supposed to be talkin the guy up here :msp_scared:





Those who are "in the know" ....................................know!!!
You can't deal with a finer guy than Randy........monkey poop and all!


Mike


----------



## TK (Jun 10, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> Those who are "in the know" ....................................know!!!
> You can't deal with a finer guy than Randy........monkey poop and all!
> 
> 
> Mike



That's the problem right there, I'm never in the 'know'  

But I do know Randy is good people and stuff, even though he does, well, _you know_, with those pies.....


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 10, 2013)

Well dang buddy,


If you'd ever come on down south, you might find out how much there is to love about pies.....and stuff!!!
You can't get a pie education up there in Maine.


Mike


----------



## TK (Jun 10, 2013)

I've almost got the courage to step foot in Kentucky. And if I do that then I'll probably hit up some of the surrounding states as well. And then my life will just never be the same again after that :msp_scared:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 10, 2013)

SEPTEMBER 28, 2013


Wigglesworth GTG!


Be there..........................or be SQUARE!!!
You can catch a ride with Woodchucker I'll bet.


Mike


----------



## TK (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm not sure I'll be able to make it this year - but I have been tossing the idea around some. My wife and I have family in southwestern PA and in FL, so a road trip may be happening. Normally we'd fly to one or the other, but we like seeing the country also. 

Just don't be offended if I ask everyone to repeat themselves all the time. I'm quite hard of hearing with background noise going on, and you people just don't talk right down there :waaaht:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 10, 2013)

TK said:


> I'm not sure I'll be able to make it this year - but I have been tossing the idea around some. My wife and I have family in southwestern PA and in FL, so a road trip may be happening. Normally we'd fly to one or the other, but we like seeing the country also.
> 
> Just don't be offended if I ask everyone to repeat themselves all the time. I'm quite hard of hearing with background noise going on, and *you people* just don't talk right down there :waaaht:



That's Y'all......


----------



## moody (Jun 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That's Y'all......



I believe he grew up too close to Canada .....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## husq2100 (Jun 10, 2013)

Randy, not sure if this has been covered here or not, have you run the original 372xp top end with the stuffer crank from the XT? If so, any improvements?


----------



## hamish (Jun 10, 2013)

At least in Canada its still easy to get an non xt 372 NIB for a grand and less.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 10, 2013)

husq2100 said:


> Randy, not sure if this has been covered here or not, have you run the original 372xp top end with the stuffer crank from the XT? If so, any improvements?



So far the ones I've done didn't have stuffers........


----------



## husq2100 (Jun 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> So far the ones I've done didn't have stuffers........



im not up to date with the latest huskys, so I could have been wrong. Do the 372XT have a stuffer crank like the 357xp? I know the K970 does.

HUSQVARNA 372 XP® W X-TORQ - Professional chainsaws shows that the 372XT does have a stuffer crank (unless its a generic photo)

And I see that Husky USA still lists the 372XP as well as the 372XT. Whats the difference between yours and theirs Randy?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 10, 2013)

hamish said:


> At least in Canada its still easy to get an non xt 372 NIB for a grand and less.



I'll sell one unported for 950.00



husq2100 said:


> im not up to date with the latest huskys, so I could have been wrong. Do the 372XT have a stuffer crank like the 357xp? I know the K970 does.
> 
> HUSQVARNA 372 XP® W X-TORQ - Professional chainsaws shows that the 372XT does have a stuffer crank (unless its a generic photo)
> 
> And I see that Husky USA still lists the 372XP as well as the 372XT. Whats the difference between yours and theirs Randy?



The only ones the Husky sells now are stratified. The ones I sell use 51.4mm XPW cylinders and *all* related non-strato OEM parts. 

Yeah those are just stock pics on Huskys site. Many of them aren't of a 372.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 10, 2013)

husq2100 said:


> Randy, not sure if this has been covered here or not, have you run the original 372xp top end with the stuffer crank from the XT? If so, any improvements?



Never seen stuffers in a 372.


----------



## husq2100 (Jun 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll sell one unported for 950.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks Randy, so yours are basickly the old 372XPW or 375XP :msp_wink:

Ill go see if I can dig up the ipl for the 372XT, I could have sworn I saw them with stuffer cranks????

EDIT: nope cant find anything that points to the 372XT having stuffers. Bugger I must have been confused.


----------



## TK (Jun 12, 2013)

Basically Randy's saws are pretty awesome


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 12, 2013)

TK said:


> Basically Randy's saws are BADA$$



Fixed.


----------



## davebull (Jun 15, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll sell one unported for 950.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Randy quick question, do you see any advantage to using a 272 piston in the 372 BB kits? The 272 piston has a crown that is about 1mm higher than the 372 BB piston, my theory is if you used this piston you wouldn't have to take anything off the base of the cylinder to raise the comp.


----------



## dooby (Jun 15, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## DSS (Jun 15, 2013)

Randys away till monday. Just an FYI.


----------



## davebull (Jun 15, 2013)

View attachment 300495


KilliansRedLeo said:


> The 272 piston is actually about 3-4mm taller (pin to crown) than the 372BB pistons I have seen, so it is not an exact fit. It will clear the crank throws but runs into the squish band not allowing the cylinder to be bolted down even when using a gasket or two. I suppose that one could cut the snot out of the squish to make it fit.
> 
> Another alternative is to use the piston out of a Stihl 064, which is about 1mm taller than a BB 372 piston but some machining of the piston pin inner boss is still necessary.
> 
> Hope this helps, we will both be waiting for Randy's reply.



Here's a pick I just took of a 272 piston on the left and 372 BB right, I haven't measured the height but it looks around 1mm, when I get a chance I'm just going to throw one in the BB kit with 1 base gasket and hope for the best I think?
Thanks for your input and interest

View attachment 300495
View attachment 300495


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 15, 2013)

The 272 piston is only 1.25mm taller, or about .049".

The 064 piston is only .25mm taller, or about .010".


----------



## dooby (Jun 16, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 17, 2013)

davebull said:


> Hey Randy quick question, do you see any advantage to using a 272 piston in the 372 BB kits? The 272 piston has a crown that is about 1mm higher than the 372 BB piston, my theory is if you used this piston you wouldn't have to take anything off the base of the cylinder to raise the comp.




I'm almost sure that the standard piston will run stronger.........it seems like it would provide more case compression and therefore more transfer velocity. I will be butchering up a BB jug in the name of science very soon though.......stay tuned. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## davebull (Jun 17, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm almost sure that the standard piston will run stronger.........it seems like it would provide more case compression and therefore more transfer velocity. I will be butchering up a BB jug in the name of science very soon though.......stay tuned. :msp_thumbup:



I bolted it all together yesterday with 2 base gasket and got 150psi then ran....
Sound ok but I think I'll do a pop for it with no gasket now

I've started another thread on this if you want to check it out

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/238686.htm#post4377216


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 17, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Either way. 51.4 or 50mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May I sound like an idiot here, but what is flush cut ? I have never heard of that before.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 17, 2013)

Flush cut is half wrap handle.


----------



## barneyrb (Jun 17, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> The 272 piston is only 1.25mm taller, or about .049".
> 
> The 064 piston is only .25mm taller, or about .010".



And the 046 has the same compression height as a 372.........


----------



## roger collins (Oct 2, 2014)

RiverRat2 said:


> Go for it,,, I have 2 NIB/NOS XPW's 75cc 2009 vintage I wonder what they are worth???


if you still have NOS NIB 2009 372XPW would you be interested in selling one of them? if so,what price? thanks!


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 2, 2014)

I can set one up in that configuration for you if you wanting one. get in touch with me at the shop.


----------



## roger collins (Oct 2, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> I can set one up in that configuration for you if you wanting one. get in touch with me at the shop.


thanks-i am thinking about it-i assume you would just put a 75cc jug on a 372-approximate price?


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 2, 2014)

theres a lot of ways it can be done. from simple swap only whats got to be swapped to building a true old school 372xpw with correct top cover,brake handle,top handle,intake boot,.carb and pertaining filter stuff.call me if you want prices


----------

